# Does Scheels Gun Department Fargo give fair trade ins?



## R y a n

Anyone here work at Fargo Scheels?

I think some of you guys here before have discussed this, though at the moment I can't remember.... anyone find a previous link?

How is working with their gun department? Do they give a fair trade in deal? Good experiences ? Bad ? Stories? Thoughts?

I'm ready to go jump on a deal I started back during Christmas. I have a deal on a sweet rifle that I have been paying off on layaway, and now I need to go in and discuss their trade in offer.

Thanks for any insight you can provide. If anyone wants to PM me that would be great too...

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## schreinerm

In Fargo, the Outdoorsman is always my first choice! They have always been fair and honest with me. They have a limited staff, so you have to wait for assistance every once in awhile but when they are able to help they are way better than Scheels! They also have Layaway!


----------



## blhunter3

My expereince with the gunsmith's at Scheel are bad. They would hardly help me since I didn't look at the $1000+ guns. Go somewhere else for guns.


----------



## houndsman

I sold guns at Scheels a number of years ago while attending college. Left amicably, etc. (i.e. did not get fired)

All that said, I don't/won't buy/trade any firearms with Scheels. Period-dot. I seem to always do better elsewhere.


----------



## drjongy

If you go into ANY retail establishment looking for top dollar on a trade, it is probably not going to happen, whether you're talking guns or trading in a vehicle. If they're going to turn around and sell it there has to be some sort of markup. I don't know what's wrong with a place of business making money, but some people sure don't seem to agree. I certianly don't work for free, and I'm sure nobody else does either.

If you want the most for your gun, vehicle, or whatever you're selling, then your best bet would be to sell it yourself through the paper or internet.


----------



## bandman

Just go in w/ the lowest price set in mind and see how their offer compares. They're not the only ones w/ the ability to wheel and deal and most of all--*YOU *have the power to walk away. Don't get too suckered into their higher depreciation tactics (depending on condition of course) and go in having done your homework beforehand. They'll have a MUCH harder time taking advantage of someone that is informed. I stood by and watched them put a woman through the grinder before, but she was all ears.:roll:

They're trying to make the greatest profit they can in return so of course they're going to come out low-balling and working their way up. It might not seem right/fair to you, but after all it's smart business one can expect from a big successful company that doesn't specify in one consumer area alone and can afford to be greedy.

Business trade-ins are definitely my last resort after pay-for ads.

*On trade-ins: *YOU *decide your fate.*


----------



## R y a n

Thanks for all the thoughts guys.

I didn't intent to start any kind of bashing session, but was looking more to understand if you've been happy with the deals you have made there, and to understand how much they were willing to work with you compared to other places.

When I went there to look into a deal, the guys did work with me a bit, however I was seriously low balled on the trade in offer.

I might look into keeping it and putting it on Gun Broker or Craig's list etc etc

We'll see

Thanks for all your thoughts.

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

blhunter3 said:


> My expereince with the gunsmith's at Scheel are bad. They would hardly help me since I didn't look at the $1000+ guns. Go somewhere else for guns.


Just to clear this up. The Fargo Scheels does NOT have a gunsmith.

All places in Fargo use the same book to come upon a price. Scheels, and the Outdoorsman use it online, Gander has the book. I brought a gun to all three and they were all within $10 of eachother. It is all about the condition of the gun of course and there view as to how good of shape it is in. I worked at the Fargo Scheels until they moved to the new store. I have been treated well there, however I don't only buy everything at Scheels. I would go in see what they will give you and go from there.


----------



## blhunter3

Well the sales people would hardly help me when I am by myself, but when I am with my parents or grandpa, then help couldn't come any faster.


----------



## schreinerm

Spend $40.00 and buy the Blue book of gun values. It is the most accurate one I have found and most stores reference it when giving you an amount for trade. The bottom line is that your "condition" might differ from theirs and you have to be happy with the price quoted, if not hang on to the gun.

In all trades whether it is guns or cars, the buyer and seller must reach an agreement. If both are happy the sale happens, if not you walk away and shop elsewhere.


----------



## dakotashooter2

They will give you 75% of what they tell you they will sell it for......Then mark it another 25 % more. They have never made me what I consider a fair offer.


----------



## TANATA

Scheel's makes the same offer as the rest. They have a lot of insurance and liability and other things to worry about so they do try and make a dollar on the sale surprisingly, but gun sales are the lowest margin sales for them so I don't really complain.


----------



## R y a n

TANATA said:


> Scheel's makes the same offer as the rest. They have a lot of insurance and liability and other things to worry about so they do try and make a dollar on the sale surprisingly, but gun sales are the lowest margin sales for them so I don't really complain.


I'm looking at dropping around $1500 for 2 guns... I'm only looking at trading in one gun to offset a portion of the overall balance. When they sell the new guns at their marked up cost, plus undercut and lowball their offer on me, they get me coming and going. To my thinking they actually increase their margin.

I'm just trying to decide if their offer is bogus, or is fair, given that I'm looking at buying 2 new rifles, and a new Leopold scope from them.


----------



## jhegg

Ryan,



> When they sell the new guns at their marked up cost, plus undercut and lowball their offer on me, they get me coming and going. To my thinking they actually increase their margin.


You just answered your own question!

Jim


----------



## TANATA

They make more money on used guns then new ones but they have to cover their a$$ incase they get screwed on something. No different then used cars you wont get what you want but you have to decide wether it's worth trying to sell privately.


----------



## Burly1

Ryan, it seems you only have part of this whole thing right. You don't sell guns, you buy guns. If you really, truly have to part with one, pass it on to a brother, sister, son, daughter, niece or nephew, grandson or granddaughter or even some deserving youth hunter you know. Don't sell guns to retailers, or even trade. You just get screwed......unless you're getting rid of an already worthless piece of ****. THEN you trade with Scheels!
Burl


----------



## R y a n

jhegg said:


> Ryan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they sell the new guns at their marked up cost, plus undercut and lowball their offer on me, they get me coming and going. To my thinking they actually increase their margin.
> 
> 
> 
> You just answered your own question!
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

 

Fair enough... I walked into that one.

I guess what I should have said, is "If they are looking at making more margin then normal, you'd think they would cut me some kind of deal, as I'm actually looking at completing 3 different sales transactions.

Burl I totally agree... and normally I would just keep the gun. However I have no need for such a large gun, when I am buying a similar replacement in a different caliber... and the caliber is too large to give to a youth...

Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## wurgs

I was looking for a new rifle and scope last year and went to Scheel's 1st. They started out saying that the maker didn't make that style and caliber( even though I held one in their Minot store the previous week). After looking it up, he said he'd get back at me the next day with a price. I didn't hear from him for 2 weeks, by then I already got one elsewhere. I than went to Outdoorsman and they were very helpful but would have to order it. I stopped at Gander on the way home and they spent over a hour with me going over everything about the rifle and scope to make sure I was satisfied, plus they were $50 lower than Outdoorsman so I bought it there. I won't hesitate to go back.


----------



## TANATA

wurgs said:


> I was looking for a new rifle and scope last year and went to Scheel's 1st. They started out saying that the maker didn't make that style and caliber( even though I held one in their Minot store the previous week). After looking it up, he said he'd get back at me the next day with a price. I didn't hear from him for 2 weeks, by then I already got one elsewhere. I than went to Outdoorsman and they were very helpful but would have to order it. I stopped at Gander on the way home and they spent over a hour with me going over everything about the rifle and scope to make sure I was satisfied, plus they were $50 lower than Outdoorsman so I bought it there. I won't hesitate to go back.


Did you just say something good about Gander??


----------



## mrut82

outdoorsman highbucks for everything. Last year they screwed me on a saiga 12 I put on layway for $800. next day i went to fleetfarm to get some ammo they had the same gun for $550 when i talk to outdoorsman about a possible price adjustment the guy really got pretty upset and gave me a verbal beatdown. I came back the next day and just got my layaway refunded at a 20% lose. Whats funny as hell is I still saved $180.00 buying that saiga 12 at fleetfarm even after they ripped of part of my refund. To be fare I got a really good deal on a used sub 2000 in there from one of the old school guys. Outdoorsman service is horrible their gun prices are on the highend and you won't find that they give any better trades then scheels. However they have the best gunsmith in town.


----------



## duckp

Park in the lot.Get out.Look at the store,location,surroundings.Walk in,look around again.Now ask yourself,'do they have to make a profit?'
Nevertheless,I love Scheels-they HAVE stuff I often can't get elsewhere so I support them.


----------



## Dick Monson

mrut82 said:


> However they have the best gunsmith in town.


 Curt at the Ooutdoorsman is a top notch gunsmith. I take most of my work to Kevin at Custom Gunworks. He can solve about any problem there is.


----------

